
Vivid Schemer: An Interactive Version of the Little Schemer - duggieawesome
http://vivid.chengyichao.info/
======
nnq
Am I the only one who finds the "evaluation as conversation" idea incredibly
annoying? I mean, it's not like I can't run the conversations 100x times
faster in my head and with less "visual noise". _And teaching you to run code
inside your head should be the main purpose of such exercises - outsourcing to
an interpreter you have a conversation with defeats this purpose!_

~~~
amenonsen
If I had been asked this question earlier, I might have said "It could be
useful". Having tried this page, though, I agree with you. It was painful and
distracting to step through the first example, and I can't imagine doing it
for non-trivial pieces of code. At least for me, it would devolve into
clicking "Next" blindly until the end.

------
wging
This is cool.

A minor critique: to click 'Next' repeatedly requires you to move the mouse
again and again to wherever it's repositioned. If you move it to the side, you
can avoid this and let people read through as fast as they can click (i.e.
much faster).

~~~
juanfatas
Agree too many screen repositioned. And click next you could use the right
arrow key.

------
naiquevin
As a fan of both Little Schemer and The Hitchhicker's guide to the galaxy, I
find this awesome. One suggestion, it be great to have parens matching in the
editor/textarea

------
juanfatas
GitHub Repo: <http://github.com/onesuper/vivid/>

~~~
kranner
404s.

